# Need help with Forbidden Foods menu



## bprescot (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

Long time no post! Sorry that my first post after a long hiatus (new job, you know how it goes) is to ask for help, but the MIL is looking to do a Forbidden/Banned foods menu for New Years and I don't have too many ideas. They're in CA so the entire idea was prompted by the foie gras ban, but you can't do an entire evening of just foie gras. (or CAN you?!..) 

I offered to do a huge batch of home-made root beer floats made with sassafras (banned as it's supposedly carcinogenic) and raw milk ice cream. Other ideas have included some legally harvested but officially protected lobsters that are floating around in someone's freezer We can obviously bring mounds and mounds of foie gras as we're so near hudson valley...

And that's about it. I'll be honest, I'm not really sold on the theme, as truly taboo foods I'd likely not be down with preparing. But the mother-in-law is the mother-in-law, so yeah. A forbidden foods menu it is. 

Anybody have any thoughts or ideas? Maybe just some nominally taboo foods? These parties aren't generally filled with the most adventurous eaters, so it can't be TOO taboo. 

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm diabetic so I'd say bread, pasta, potatoes and dessert!  

-AJ


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2012)

You could always incorporate moonshine or absynthe flavors into something.

k.


----------



## bprescot (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, I should have mentioned that. Already planning some Absinthe cocktails, and am going to look into using the father-in-law's still to do some White Lightning. Failing that, there's some pretty good corn whiskey on the market these days, so I'll just pour that stuff into flasks and tell people it's home made


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 9, 2012)

There are several other "banned" foods that are prevalent in the US lately - 

Raw Milk - Good luck finding it.
Undercooked Beef - Beef Tartare
High Alcohol Beer - That one speaks for itself
Absinthe - looks like you have that covered
Junk food in schools 
Mega Soda containers - get a bunch from the 7-11 for everyone to drink out of.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Nov 9, 2012)

Get everyone jacked up on Four Loko.

Really though, maybe real haggis? A lot of states have bans of selling sheeps lungs.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh yeah - and sausage using real casings.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is a list of banned fruit as long as any other, and I have seen many of these sold in ethnic and farmers markets in cities I have visited. Probably brought into the country by questionable sources, I'm not sure the legal implications if caught in your posssesion. Ackee is one that comes to mind I have seen for sale (and purchased, but was too afraid to try as diabetes runs in my family,) but it was available. Strictly banned by the USDA


----------



## bprescot (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, that's the problem with a lot of this. Sure, maybe I can figure out a banned food menu, but actually finding the ingredients... Maybe I can see about some historically banned or forbidden foods instead? I don't know. I'm just having trouble with this one.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 9, 2012)

Raw Milk!
Kinder Eggs http://www.squidoo.com/buy-kinder-surprise-eggs
Ketchup is banned in parts of the EU
Denmark banned Marmite
Al Shabob has banned Samosas for being "Too Christian"
Anything stimulative or depressive has been banned, coffee, energy drinks, liquor, beer, wine, etc.
Chick Fil A
You could also do a religious taboo dish using just Pork, Beef and Alcohol, thus alienating Muslims, Jews, Mormons, Buddhists, Jains, Sikhs, Hindus, Baháís, Rastas, and 7th Day Adventists.


----------



## mhlee (Nov 9, 2012)

bprescot said:


> Yeah, that's the problem with a lot of this. Sure, maybe I can figure out a banned food menu, but actually finding the ingredients... Maybe I can see about some historically banned or forbidden foods instead? I don't know. I'm just having trouble with this one.



For the sake of discussion ONLY, you could go the Chinese route and look for shark fin and other rare products (go to Chinese medicine stores), fruits like Durian (available frozen at Chinese markets), fowl like pigeon or something that would be close to Ortolan, vegetables like water spinach (which is banned in some states because it's considered a noxious weed - and a DELICIOUS one at that!), raw milk cheeses and certain cured meats, and, of course, caviar. 

Or, just say F it and do 7 courses of foie gras with lots of Alsatian and German Rieslings and Gewurztraminers.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 9, 2012)

Durian.

_oops! this one already posted._


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 9, 2012)

mhlee said:


> Or, just say F it and do 7 courses of foie gras with lots of Alsatian and German Rieslings and Gewurztraminers.



Where do I have to fly? Can bring some of the wines  Add a few truffle dishes so that it doesn't get boring. 

Stefan


----------



## bprescot (Nov 9, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Al Shabob has banned Samosas for being "Too Christian"



Wait. What? I guess I shouldn't expect a lot of sense coming out of Al Shabob, but still, what?


----------



## bprescot (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd be potentially down with trying an all foie menu, but we'll be cooking for like 40 people, and I ain't made of cash! The current plan, I think, is to roast a few whole lobes, a feat which intimidates me more than a little, and maybe do a small torchon. The somewhat illicit crustaceans might go into an etoufee, 

Looks like there isn't any dairy in the area, so no raw milk... Bummer. And while it's a good idea, I think I'd have a problem preparing even a pseudo ortolan or using shark fin etc.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2012)

bprescot said:


> Yeah, I should have mentioned that. Already planning some Absinthe cocktails, and am going to look into using the father-in-law's still to do some White Lightning. Failing that, there's some pretty good corn whiskey on the market these days, so I'll just pour that stuff into flasks and tell people it's home made



You could also incorporate the alcohol into a food. I wrote in the Thanksgiving thread that I have been wanting to include alcohol marinated ingredients into sausage. Choose a controversial meat like veal, soak some raisins or orange rind in the alcohol then make sausage that includes that and use natural casings as DeepCSweede mentions.

And don't forget MSG, transfats, margarine, and high fructose corn syrup 

k.


----------



## hax9215 (Nov 11, 2012)

Turtle soup?

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!  ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.


----------

